# Sick after colonoscopy---Need Advice!



## LuckiStar2 (Jun 2, 2003)

I had a colonoscopy at 1:30 today and I did the prep yesterday. The last time I took laxatives was 2 Ducolax at 10:00 last night. I was up until 3am using the bathroom. Anyway, I finally got to eat at around 4pm today and I have a sandwich. I am back on the tiolet! It is like I still have laxatives in me. Did this happen to anyone else? I am scared to eat now. I need to work tomorrow. How does the prep stay in you?


----------



## LuckiStar2 (Jun 2, 2003)

Oops. I meant, How long does the prep stay in you?


----------



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi Carly, I felt awful when I had my colonoscopy. Sorry to hear that you are back on the toilet. Did you get my email? I finally stop going after my colonoscopy. I still feel like ****/####. Hope you feel better soon. Write Back Soon, Hugs, Leah


----------



## LuckiStar2 (Jun 2, 2003)

I didn't get an e-mail from you after the procedure. I did read your post about how the colonoscopy went. My experience wasn't that bad, though I was so tired! I cannot believe that I it took from 4pm to 3am the next morning to clean me out. They had a lot of trouble finding a vain for the catheter but that was about it. I was awake through the whole thing but it wasn't that bad. I am just afraid to work tomorrow because what if I am still running to the toilet. I took an Immodium and I am doing okay now.Carly


----------



## sue660 (Dec 8, 2001)

Hi Carly,That's what's happening to me too. I had mine yesterday and was still going just before the procedure (took the last lot at 5am and was still going off and on at 3.30pm)I was ok for 24 hours, but now I find that I have runny poos again. Maybe it takes a while for the system to get back to normal. How is it now?


----------



## LuckiStar2 (Jun 2, 2003)

I haven't gone since the day of the colonoscopy. I thought I was all cleaned out that day and I went right before the procedure, which really made me nervous and then again that night. I felt a little sick to my stomach the next day after I ate but I was okay. I took Immoduim om Tuesday night and on Wednesday, just in case. Carly


----------

